# Lionel 80 watt transformer question?



## Peterbogumill (Nov 29, 2015)

I dont know the answer to this so i will ask for a person thats smarter than me on trains etc. there is a lionel fastrack layout thats called a pretzel layout. It is 10 1/2 feet long and five feet wide and it has a couple cross pieces in the layout and more track that runs along the inside of the outer rail and then it winds around a little more. If i were to guess in how many feet of track it would be i would say with all of the winding around it does id say approx 50 feet! I ordered a lionel 80 watt transformer. Would you say the 80 watt will give me power for engine tender and 7 cars ? I just for kicks hooked up my wall plugged 30 watt cheapo that came with the penn flyer with remote and it powered it for a total length of 4 ft each way and then no power which i knew would happen? So once again i would appreciate some thoughts on this. Thank you pete:appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 80W transformer will be plenty of power for your situation.

Actually, the fact that you had no power a few feet away from the power connection probably means you have a rail joint continuity issue, not insufficient power. I'd start by checking the track.

Lionel has a pretty good video on continuity issues with Fastrack, check this out.


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*FasTrack & Transformers*

Peter,

My multi level Christmas layout is 90% FasTrack, as Guns advises it sounds like you have a bad piece of FasTrack some place in your layout or you are not connected properly to your FasTrack. Also the CW-80 is an entry level Lionel Transformer that I would only use for bumper Cars and Street Cars, however you will be able to use it for a small layout if you are careful. I do suggest you upgrade your layout Transformer when ever you can afford too. I always recommend a Z-1000 or bigger for any long term layout. The old KW or ZW Transformers can be purchased for reasonable money these days, you might want to consider one of them also. If you do remember consider either one of them, use the 7 or 10 Amp resettable breakers in front of them, they have old style slow breakers in them.

PCRR/Dave


----------

